# مساعة لتصميم نظام الإطفاء بغاز co2



## am304 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ​ممكن شرح طريقة تصميم انظمة الإطفاء بغاز co2 او بستخدام الرغوي مع بيان طريقة حساب الكميات المطلوبة و المواسير المستخدمة و الجداول الخاصة بها و كل ما يتعلق بالموضوع


----------



## safety113 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الملفات موجودة هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=298779


----------



## am304 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*تم تحميل الملف شكرا لك​*


----------



## husseincad (8 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------

